# Any girls here who've never had a guy...



## Amara05 (Feb 2, 2006)

1.) Hit on you?
2.) Ask for your number?
3.) approach you?

I was reading that other post regarding attractiveness and the poster mentioned how girls know if they're attractive or not based on the attention that guys give them. Well, I've never had a guy give me attention (not to my knowledge). I've seriously have never had a guy approach me. I also refuse to believe that I'm this horribly ugly girl but... maybe I am? I just don't understand. And yeah I know guys could totally check out a girl without her knowing but I'm 21 and am going to be 22 shortly. I've never really received romantic attention from a guy and it really wears me down regarding my confidence and self esteem.

When I'm out in public I try and act confident, I'll smile and basically make it seem like I'm very approachable, so I'm pretty sure I'm not scaring guys away by seeming like I'm really insecure by looking at the floor when I walk or anything.

What's wrong with me?


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

If you want those things, you need only go where the guys hang out. If you're cleaned up, well-dressed, and look decent, it's inevitable 

-Ryan


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

> it's inevitable


:agree and for some I think it doesn't matter what you look like.
Well if you have someone you're attracted to, next time you could smile and look into his eyes. And saying something or making small talk would definitely boost up your chances of being approached. After awhile if you start to have confidence in approaching others, then other people will be able to see it and will feel comfortable. Since you'll probably seem more relaxed with people than before.

When anyone naturally smiles or laughs, etc. most of the time I think she/he is less intimidating and more approachable. And knowing how receptive you are to others, socially, definitely helps.

I don't think anythings wrong with you, maybe others can tell you're nervous/not confident? Or maybe you're too pretty and therefore very intimidating to even make an attempt! :lol (i hope i didn't offend, I'm making a semi-joke.)

I would rather not be hit on, or asked for my number. I feel really uncomfortable and objectified and usually it's older homeless men who just want some money or something from me. It's attention from people who I don't find attractive because they've hit on me. I really doubt you're never gonna get hit on, and I bet you'll wish it didn't exist. unless you're not like me and you like that sort of thing.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

:ditto 

On everything. Except for not believing I'm ugly. I'm pretty damn sure about that. 

Males aren't the nicest creatures... 

 Libby


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

Isn't that avatar a picture of you? (Libby) I'm not saying this just to be nice, but if that's you...I think you are a far cry from ugly. Any guy or gal who puts down a woman or man with an ugly comment are loathsome, cruel, mean-spirited, insecure, shallow, sad souls. They're just trying to get their self-hatred away from themselves and trying to get people around them to focus on someone else and not on them. ArGH :mum Who are they to judge what is beauty anyway? From that ugly remark, their insides aren't too aesthetically pleasing. okay done with rant for now. lol It's just it sounded like a guy made such a remark about you.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks, treksalot, but Amara05 is inevitably more attractive than I am and if they haven't given her any attention either, it's further proof that guys are just much too stupid to realize what they're missing out on.

Hope that didn't offend anyone...


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I've never had a guy do any of that. Everyone thinks I'm ugly.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I've never hit on a girl or asked for her number before. I don't know how to approach a girl and just come out and say that I think that they are attractive. I guess I should try, but the whole thing scares me.

Lol, on that note, LoneLioness and Libby you are both very attractive.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Amara05 said:


> 1.) Hit on you?
> 2.) Ask for your number?
> 3.) approach you?


None of the above. Unless you count the time I was walking to the store and some old creepy fat guy winked at me when I walked by him. :sigh


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

elephant_girl said:


> None of the above. Unless you count the time I was walking to the store and some old creepy fat guy winked at me when I walked by him. :sigh


LOL, that reminds me of the time I was in Alaska and some old drunk ******* told me I had a nice ***. Does that count as being hit on?

 Libby


----------



## Amara05 (Feb 2, 2006)

> but Amara05 is inevitably more attractive than I am


That's a huge assumption you're making there though. Honestly, there are times when I feel extremely unattractive and even ugly, but I definitely know that it's my low/non-existent self esteem talking, if that makes sense. And judging from your picture, you seem to be more attractive than I am.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

BRING IT ON! 

LOL

I'll bring the mud, you bring the jello.

We'll settle this


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



libbyberk83 said:


> BRING IT ON!
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


Now I'll really have to come visit. :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



libbyberk83 said:


> Males aren't the nicest creatures...





libbyberk83 said:


> guys are just much too stupid to realize what they're missing out on.


 :fall


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

libbyberk83 said:


> elephant_girl said:
> 
> 
> > None of the above. Unless you count the time I was walking to the store and some old creepy fat guy winked at me when I walked by him. :sigh
> ...


Yes. Yes, it does.

But this is coming from an individual who records even the most mundane comments as come-ons and pick up lines, because I love living in a fantasy world.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Drella said:


> libbyberk83 said:
> 
> 
> > elephant_girl said:
> ...


^^ whos that in your avatar?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Eva Chavela.


----------



## moneta (Jan 18, 2007)

i've never had a boyfriend.

when is it too late? I'm only 15 now but I haven't even had a date to any dances x.x
sure i'm whining a bit here, but...no one has even hit on me either so.
and it's sorta annoying how guys *have* to make the first move.
edit:it doesn't help that im shy either, since i never talk to guys.


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



erkenne said:


> libbyberk83 said:
> 
> 
> > Males aren't the nicest creatures...
> ...


errr...i think she means some guys not all. awww...it's a harsh overgeneralization ooh ouch those can really sting...well as long as there's kind people out there that can show us that not all people are out to get us. :hug

moneta- oh and it's never too late to have a relationship...i don't care if you're young, older, elderly, middle-aged, don't limit/pressure yourself into finding just anyone to meet society's standards on being in the right time frame to have your first boyfriend or whatnot. That would be just using the person. And you're 15 that's young (jeez i feel old) lol. Have you tried talking to someone less intimating, like a shy guy? Just saying hi, helps alot.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



erkenne said:


> libbyberk83 said:
> 
> 
> > Males aren't the nicest creatures...
> ...


Sorry, erkenne. I'm a *****.


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

I think maybe since an SA girl probably wont be smiling much and or looking friendly and guys might think you aren't interested in them or are difficult to approach.... why don't you try making more of a move yourself? Its not always easy for guys I always find it hard to ask a girl out but if she showed me some interest it would be easier.


----------



## moneta (Jan 18, 2007)

k this is sexist and "old fashioned" but I always thought guys made the first move. Sure its not 100% of the time, but guys would think i was totally weird if I went up to one and demanded a date.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, you don't demand a date...but a guy would probably be flattered if you approached him. When I was in highschool, there was a guy who was sooo gorgeous, I had to make a move. He wasn't a student, he worked for the school. 
From what I can remember, I went up to him and said "Hi, how are you? (We engaged in deeper conversation and I found out he had just moved here from Seattle) What's your name?" and exchanged numbers. Then when you talk on the phone you get to know eachother better and set up a date. I was really shy back then and still a virgin. We saw eachother a lot, but I was too scared to get close to him and take things further. He wanted a relationship and everything. He was really sweet and sexy, but I was all uptight and ****ed it up. How I wish I could find him now....


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i dont know if anyone has hit on me.....some male cashiers have been really talkative with me and have given me weird looks like raising their eyebrows and nodding at me even when i'm still in line and not at the register. does that count?

no one has ever approached me or asked for my number though.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

elephant_girl said:


> Amara05 said:
> 
> 
> > 1.) Hit on you?
> ...


lmao


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

God forbid a fat person has feelings.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I love it when you pop your head out for a comment, Mal 

And when you make a good point.

:clap 

Libby


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

no, never have.. but its mostly my fault for not appearing overly friendly.


----------



## Amara05 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I think maybe since an SA girl probably wont be smiling much and or looking friendly and guys might think you aren't interested in them or are difficult to approach.... why don't you try making more of a move yourself?


The thing is, I do try and smile and look friendly. I have no problem greeting a random stranger with a smile if they pass me. As for approaching guys, I wish I could just blame it on my shyness as to why I don't do that but honestly, I don't want to be the one that initiates. I'd much rather have the guy do it. I want to be the pursued you know? I don't want to be the pursuer. Call me old fashioned but that's how I feel. Yeah, with this mind set I'm never going to find someone right? :lol


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Amara05 said:


> Yeah, with this mind set I'm never going to find someone right? :lol


No, you should be alright because you're a woman. If you're a guy with social anxiety, it's different.


----------



## Amara05 (Feb 2, 2006)

> No, you should be alright because you're a woman.


Maybe, but after 22 years of no interest from the opposite sex, I'm starting to think otherwise. I did have one guy semi interested in me until I concluded later that he wasn't really interested at all.

I know there are more important things to focus on in my life right now but blah...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Amara05 said:


> > No, you should be alright because you're a woman.
> 
> 
> Maybe, but after 22 years of no interest from the opposite sex, I'm starting to think otherwise. I did have one guy semi interested in me until I concluded later that he wasn't really interested at all.
> ...


Wow, yet again, :ditto , guy and all

Blah indeed.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I can't believe you all haven't had any attention from guys. 

Amara, what made you conclude your guy wasn't interested? Could he possibly have been afraid of rejection, thus avoiding making a move?

Libby, your avatar is so cute, and your posts make you seem like a nice person...those guys up there must be crazy.

Yes, there are other things we could be focusing on, but everyone wants to have that strong bond with someone. People like us crave it because we have very few intimate relationships with other people.


----------



## Amara05 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Amara, what made you conclude your guy wasn't interested? Could he possibly have been afraid of rejection, thus avoiding making a move?


The guy may have been interested, but not the way I wanted him to be. He was only interested in hooking up (making out). He didn't want to pursue anything more serious and I know that because I've waited for him to ask me out on an official date for nearly 3 months before giving up and (attempting) to move on. I probably made a lot of mistakes on my end, and I was probably more willing to do things (some things I may or may not regret looking back on it now) because he was really the first guy to ever really show interest. In the end, it didn't matter. He was really only interested in one thing. It sucked. I was jerked around a lot in those 3 months emotionally. Looking back on it, there were really no signs from him that he wanted anything more than the physical stuff, but like I said, I was naive and kept hoping that he would eventually develop actual feelings for me... yeah, it never happened. 

I guess this may seem to negate my first post saying how I've never been hit on, etc. but it doesn't. The guy that was interested never did any of those things and it was partly due to the fact that we were friends before. I've never had a random stranger walk up to me and ask for my number or anything.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, I'm not trying to be annoying here, but that's really my story. He was a sweet talker and he knew (because I told him) that I had fallen for him. He refused to date me because he wasn't "ready for a relationship" or some ****, but made frequent offers to "fool around". The last time we communicated he said he was willing to **** me in apology for being such an ******* and playing with my heart. 

So yeah, I completely understand what you went through.

Sad thing is, he's the only guy who almost loved me and I still miss the goddamn ****ing ******* piece of ****. :mum 

Do you ever feel like life is one sick cruel joke and you're just trying to stay out of the punchline?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

How old are you? I'll admit, some guys are only looking for the sex. Sometimes it can be difficult to tell the difference in the guys that are looking for sex, and looking for something else. I'm sorry this happened to you. 

I haven't had much success with women either. I've never walked up to someone in public and started a real conversation. All my relationships have been set up or started online, largely due to my own fear of rejection. 

Hang in there, and I'm sure your fortunes will take a positive turn.


----------



## Amara05 (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm 21, will be turning 22 in May.



> Do you ever feel like life is one sick cruel joke and you're just trying to stay out of the punchline?


Yep, there are definitely times when I've felt that way.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Amara05 said:


> I've never had a random stranger walk up to me and ask for my number or anything.


Meh. The handful of times that any guy has been interested in me, it was always some random stranger walking up to me and asking for my number. My anxiety goes through the roof, and I end up mumbling "sorry, I have a boyfriend" and couldn't get away from them fast enough. ... Even if it's for nothing more than fooling around, I would much prefer if the guy who likes me were a friend or an acquaintance from school or work. My SA would be _a little_ less in the way, so maybe it'd be easier for me to turn that into something.


----------



## Amara05 (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess because I've never actually experienced those things I don't know how uncomfortable it can be. My anxiety is weird, I get more anxious around people I know (because I feel like I have to portray or act a certain way) than with strangers. 

I'm not sure if I would ever decide to take a friendship further again. It didn't work out well this time (not say that it never will) but it's just weird afterwards and right now I feel like I've lost a friend. If I knew then what I know now, I probably wouldn't have done it to be honest. Hindsight is always 20/20, right?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



libbyberk83 said:


> Wow, I'm not trying to be annoying here, but that's really my story. He was a sweet talker and he knew (because I told him) that I had fallen for him. He refused to date me because he wasn't "ready for a relationship" or some @#%$, but made frequent offers to "fool around". The last time we communicated he said he was willing to @#%$ me in apology for being such an @$$# and playing with my heart.
> 
> So yeah, I completely understand what you went through.
> 
> ...


Sounds like this guy wanted a FB or FWB situation. Lately I've been a little paranoid of some people I know, because I know they haven't been entirely honest with me. So yes, I can identify with your feelings about life being a joke. However, I think people are generally good, and we can't let the bastards get us down.

Great new picture, by the way!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

emptybottle said:


> Amara05 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had a random stranger walk up to me and ask for my number or anything.
> ...


Maybe if you gave them your number, they could be a friend and eventually something more?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the uplifting words, srschirm. 

You're the best. 

 Libby


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

That's what I'm here for!

You can call me Stan.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Amara05 said:


> 1.) Hit on you?
> 2.) Ask for your number?
> 3.) approach you?
> 
> ...


Look at the bright side you've avoided getting into f'd up relationships  There are those that say really hot girls don't get hit on because they are intimidating. I tend to disagree with this. If you go to a bar, club or other environment where alcohol is flowing there is going to be some guy liquored up that approaches. If you don't tend to go to these type places then I'd say that this statement maybe true. Although you think you are holding back your sa how sure can you be? I actually find that at this point some of my sa actions are done without me even realizing it. My eye contact body language body movement (don't appear natural). Also where you live could have an impact. If you live in a city of 500 people, lol or a small town you probably don't pass as many new people in a day reducing the odds of getting hit on?

I'm not telling you to go to bars to try and get a guy because although I have been in these type places I'd say 80+% of the guys aren't great. I don't consider myself great just better than 80+%. And by not great guys I mean they lack things like values character etc. Looks, good personality (funny, interesting, confidence) I'm probably beat by 80+% of the guys there so I guess it depends on what you're looking for :lol


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

> I would rather not be hit on, or asked for my number. I feel really uncomfortable and objectified


I feel the same way



> 1.) Hit on you?
> 2.) Ask for your number?
> 3.) approach you?


All 3 have happened to me but I never felt comfortable since it usually was by thuggy/player looking guys or creepy old men.

I almost never been approached by just normal looking guys. & even if I was Id probably be too nervous & act all stupid... Id prefer they wouldn't come up to me I guess...

moneta, 
Im in my early 30's & never had a boyfriend. Please dont feel you have to have a bf just cuz everyone else your age does...even though its hard, especially when they ask you annoying questions about why you've never dated or had a bf. In my case it used to worry me in my mid 20s but Ive now come to realize I probably would never be happy in a relationship cuz Im too self absorbed with my own stuff...


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

sorry for the double posting but i forgot to read the 3rd page of the thread, & I feel i need to reply:



> He was a sweet talker and he knew (because I told him) that I had fallen for him. He refused to date me because he wasn't "ready for a relationship" or some @#%$, but made frequent offers to "fool around". The last time we communicated he said he was willing to @#%$ me in apology for being such an @$$# and playing with my heart.


OMG! what an *******! :mum



> Sometimes it can be difficult to tell the difference in the guys that are looking for sex, and looking for something else.


well the best way to tell is to not give in to their demands to have sex especially if you feel you are not ready, its too soon or you have doubts about the guy. If it bothers them & they keep pushing you for it instead of enjoying spending time with you in other non-sexual ways, then you'll know...But these days everyone is expected to have crazy casual sex as soon as they first meet & if you want to wait you must be a prude or ultra-religious or something....:roll


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



 libbyberk83 said:


> Wow, I'm not trying to be annoying here, but that's really my story. He was a sweet talker and he knew (because I told him) that I had fallen for him. *He refused to date me because he wasn't "ready for a relationship" or some @#%$, but made frequent offers to "fool around"*. The last time we communicated he said he was willing to @#%$ me in apology for being such an @$$# and playing with my heart.
> 
> So yeah, I completely understand what you went through.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, doesn't want anything serious, but willing to fool around of course...so typical.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

srschirm said:


> emptybottle said:
> 
> 
> > Amara05 said:
> ...


This crossed my mind when the non-creepy guys asked for my number, but my mind went completely blank as they were talking to me. All I could think about was how quickly I could get out of there.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I can't say I remember a guy hitting on me since I was about 19 or so...and that was particularly creepy because he was older and *married*. I was certainly not impressed. :roll

I'm 30 now, and I haven't had a boyfriend since I was 17, though I've been on a handful of dates since then (disastrous set-ups). None in the past 3 or 4 years, though. I'm afraid I've completely given up hope. Objectively, I know that I'm not ugly (though I'm certainly no supermodel), but I can't even make eye contact with strangers. I guess that's why I don't have any friends, either. It really frightens me when I think about the future.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

lol my friend and i got hit on by this old drunk guy at my netball function...was extremely creepy......but otherwise no. no and no T-T


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

What qualifies as a "creepy guy" ? Just curious.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



mal said:


> What qualifies as a "creepy guy" ? Just curious.


That could probably count as a whole new topic. I'd be curious too.

But my guess is generally any older guy a girl is not attracted to on any level.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



FreeSoul said:


> any older guy a girl is not attracted to on any level.


 so basically, old and ugly=creepy.
Thanks. :b


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



mal said:


> What qualifies as a "creepy guy" ? Just curious.


I can give examples of creepy guys I've found online and thats just in past month.

1. Messages me on dating site. First message is "are you looking for a sex partner?" (note I don't have that checked in my profile)

2. Is over 40 and trying to get with me, is probably creepy. Over 50 is for sure.

3. Has 69 or any other sex reference in the SN

4. Mentions meeting me or talking over the phone in the first message

5. Gives his phone num in the first message

6. Mentions ex gfs in his profile or has pics with them in profile


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



LoneLioness said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > What qualifies as a "creepy guy" ? Just curious.
> ...


2,4-6 aren't necessarily creepy to me. It's weird to me how a lot of females find nearly everything a guy does as "creepy."


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yup, pretty much 80% of guys are creepy. Too bad I don't prefer the fairer gender... much more to choose from


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

80% ? :fall Surely that's just a _slight_ over generalization ? :lol

Could it be that "creepy" applies to almost any guy the girl doesn't find attractive, even if he's not doing anything pushy, or weird. 
Are cute guys ever "creepy" ? 

And I don't think an over 40, asking a 24 year old if she's interested in a relationship, is creepy. Who says that relationships only work with people within a certain age range ? My own sis is married to a guy 19 years older than she is. 
If the guy continues to push, and won't take no for an answer, then it's wrong, but that applies to any age.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



mal said:


> 80% ? :fall Surely that's just a _slight_ over generalization ? :lol
> 
> Could it be that "creepy" applies to almost any guy the girl doesn't find attractive, even if he's not doing anything pushy, or weird.
> Are cute guys ever "creepy" ?
> ...


Its creepy to me. I'm not interested in men old enough to be my father.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorta. Considering creepy is negative and attractive is positive, it's difficult for a creepy guy to be attractive. I think creepy is often a term younger girls use for older guys who try to hit on them. Attractive or not, it's inappropriate to hit on a girl who's obviously quite a bit younger than you, especially if they are underage.


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



LoneLioness said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > 80% ? :fall Surely that's just a _slight_ over generalization ? :lol
> ...


Do you always state on your profile that you're only interested in guys under a certain age ?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



mal said:


> Are cute guys ever "creepy" ?


Come hither the narcissistic psycho/control freak/fanatic. 
But their creepiness is usually hidden under the surface.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



LoneLioness said:


> 3. Has 69 or any other sex reference in the SN


Years ago I saw a license plate that said "69 GIRL" and had to wonder if she was born in 1969 and failed to realize the meaning or if it was an obvious sexual reference which got past the DMV that asks what your personalized plate request means.



LoneLioness said:


> 5. Gives his phone num in the first message


How is that creepy? I freely give my phone number to anybody just in case they want to talk directly to me. And if they want they can even do a reverse lookup and find where I live and find that my surname actually matches the phone listing, so I'm a real person with a real name instead of some unknown being hiding behind a screen name. I'd hope such openness should inspire confidence rather than fear.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Any girls here who've never had a guy...*



UltraShy said:


> LoneLioness said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Has 69 or any other sex reference in the SN
> ...


Thats pretty funny, I wonder if cops ever pulled her over with some flimsey excuse just to flirt with her.



LoneLioness said:


> 5. Gives his phone num in the first message


How is that creepy? I freely give my phone number to anybody just in case they want to talk directly to me. And if they want they can even do a reverse lookup and find where I live and find that my surname actually matches the phone listing, so I'm a real person with a real name instead of some unknown being hiding behind a screen name. I'd hope such openness should inspire confidence rather than fear.[/quote]

Well yea but this is a forum, not a bunch of random strangers, its different. Its like the difference between getting the phone number of a work mate verses going up to someone on the street and giving it out.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Three personal examples of creepy guys:

1. Dude stopping his pickup while I'm walking and calling out the window, "Hey, can I see your [crude word for breasts that starts with a "t"]?"

2. The weird boy in college who wouldn't stop following me around, even though I wasn't interested in him. I understand he had some sort of mental problem, but he wasn't impaired enough to not be aware that no means no.

3. The prick online who offered to pay my way out to Indianapolis so I could sleep with him, and then he would be able to determine if he was actually attracted to me or not.


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

:afr def creepy.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

> Years ago I saw a license plate that said "69 GIRL" and had to wonder if she was born in 1969 and failed to realize the meaning or if it was an obvious sexual reference which got past the DMV that asks what your personalized plate request means.


 :lol :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It means to be slapped by a raw fish... really hard


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Amara05 said:


> 1.) Hit on you?
> 2.) Ask for your number?
> 3.) approach you?


I have, a few times, but obviously I had no idea how to react :afr . I pretty much come off as an imbecile when it happens.

And even if it hasn't happened, it doesn't mean that you're unattractive. I think a lot of the time, it's confidence, more than looks, that grabs a guy's attention.

Which is really why it's rare for a guy to approach me :sigh .


----------

